

Sodaconstructor: Interactive creations using masses and springs (2007) - thisjepisje
http://sodaplay.com/creators/soda/items/constructor

======
fiddian
Hi Fiddian here director of Soda, creators of Sodaplay. Thanks for your kind
words about Sodaplay. We developed iOS and HTML5 prototypes of Sodaconstructor
a while ago which work nicely. It is however a significant amount of work
creating a new backend to support the million or so models we have in the
database and porting the other tools like Moovl. We are planning to do a
Kickstarter to raise funds for the dev work, but need to clean our database of
250,000 registered users' emails which costs money otherwise we'll be
instantly blocked as spammers. I very much hope to have the Kickstarter
online, bring Sodaplay up to date and reinstate a lot of the version 1
features people liked e.g the zoo!

~~~
mcphage
Awesome—I would back that in a heartbeat!

------
Calcite
I can't believe this is still online. We used to do mini competition amongst
friends when this was released. There was also a huge repository of designs
made by others you could try out.

------
russellsprouts
When I was a kid, I was quite active in the soda race forums and the community
there. In fact, my first open source project was a library for generating soda
constructor models programmatically.

For example, it let you write text:
[http://sodaplay.com/creators/russellsprouts/items/font](http://sodaplay.com/creators/russellsprouts/items/font)

Some good creators, I'm sure there are many more I'm forgetting:

[http://sodaplay.com/creators/mmaarrkkuuss](http://sodaplay.com/creators/mmaarrkkuuss)

[http://sodaplay.com/creators/edlinfan](http://sodaplay.com/creators/edlinfan)

[http://sodaplay.com/creators/grape](http://sodaplay.com/creators/grape)

[http://sodaplay.com/creators/jeckyll](http://sodaplay.com/creators/jeckyll)

[http://sodaplay.com/creators/im_an_alien](http://sodaplay.com/creators/im_an_alien)

[http://sodaplay.com/creators/phider](http://sodaplay.com/creators/phider)

[http://sodaplay.com/creators/lectvay](http://sodaplay.com/creators/lectvay)

[http://warptera.com/](http://warptera.com/)

Many models are made up of motors with legs attached. Here are some
interesting ones:

[http://sodaplay.com/creators/motors](http://sodaplay.com/creators/motors)

[http://sodaplay.com/creators/other_motors](http://sodaplay.com/creators/other_motors)

Also of interest, this paper empirically discovers the physics behind it:
[http://falcoprof.altervista.org/dispense/sodamathspaperfull....](http://falcoprof.altervista.org/dispense/sodamathspaperfull.pdf)

~~~
weka
Oh man, those were the days. My profile (UrbanTwitch) is still active, too.
Whoa. I mostly made rollercoasters, though.

[http://sodaplay.com/creators/javascript_freek](http://sodaplay.com/creators/javascript_freek)

~~~
thisjepisje
I went through a rollercoaster phase as well, lots of fun. If only I could
find my account...

------
thisjepisje
A lot of old creations are stored in the sodazoo:
[http://archive.sodaplay.com/zoo/](http://archive.sodaplay.com/zoo/)

------
xbryanx
Blast from the past. We actually built Soda Constructor into our science
museum traveling exhibit on robots (Robots and Us), way back in the early
2000s:

[http://www.robotsandus.org/moving/smmconstructor/](http://www.robotsandus.org/moving/smmconstructor/)

------
greggman
This was one of the main inspirations for Locoroco. It's been around a lot
longer than 2007
([https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://sodaplay.com](https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://sodaplay.com))

~~~
thisjepisje
The creatures archive goes as far back as 2000.

------
mcmire
Omigosh I remember this. This is ooolddd but so cool. I used to mess with the
creatures by dragging around the joints and such and then get freaked out when
their movements changed from being lovely and life-like to being grotesque and
unnerving.

------
joshdance
I literally have been looking for this for months. Thanks!

